# Last time you were in the theater...



## TheDonkey

What did you do?
ie, for those that work in theaters, what did you do the last time you were there?

I spent 2 hours today painting our whole stage and Levels Matte black.
Then spent 5 more hours figuring out how to get a checkerboard pattern going that stays clean over all the levels and condenses to a forced perspective.

It was an odd experience having 20 people constantly walk up to you asking which line to paint(I'm terrible with a chalk line, especially with 6 different height levels and no laserline)

It was a day spent with friends and wireless mics and music, and it was a really really fun day. My feet are killing me >.<


----------



## avkid

I boarded several of them up for the season.


----------



## techieman33

The CMT tour was my last show, loaded in the electrics, did the truss focus, ran a spot light and packed their crap back up. A pretty normal day at the theater.


----------



## Footer

Same thing I do every day... kept the kids from burning the place down and made sure they left with all the appendages they showed up with.


----------



## sk8rsdad

I rebuilt a Martin Roboscan 918, put together a couple of 50' extension cords, cut gel for an upcoming show, taught somebody how to program a step effect on an ETC Ion for a dance show that's in this weekend, painted the stage floor, and rehearsed the choreography for our upcoming production of Just So.


----------



## willbb123

I am right now 

I came in at noon to clean the contacts on our cyc lights. Then wrote light cues for the jazz show that is going on right now.

Yea... So our dinner break was at 5, and I had some where at 5:30 so I had to go immediately. They took forever to set up, so the ast. production manager told them that I had to go immediately at 5 so they had to speed up and do a run through, so I can make cues before the show. The lead guy then says... Its a jazz concert not a light show we dont need any lights...


----------



## icewolf08

I don't remember the last time I left the theatre this week... I have been in tech for "The Light in the Piazza," and when we were not in tech we have been doing worknotes. You all know how it goes. However, this week I got lots of overtime AND holiday pay!


----------



## ScottT

I was in yesterday prepping for the senior drama class’s individual performances… Setting the lights up and finishing their sound Qs. Not one of the seniors who told me they were going to do tech showed up (I’m a junior and don’t even take theatre). Well this isn’t What Went Wrong so ill stop it at that.


----------



## WestlakeTech

Since it was the last day of school before Thanksgiving break, I asked a few of my teachers if I could spend class in the Black Box "helping out." Out of 8 periods, I spent 6 there, only 3 were actually classes I have there. I wasn't even a part of the crew, I just kinda chilled as the shows went on and helped my teacher if she asked.


----------



## cisgrig

being a one man tech dept. in the community theater here, I've mopped then painted the deck over the weekend. Next up reworking some flats and then cleaning the lens in abut 85 instruments. We are dark until probably late Feb. so there is time to do LOTS of catching up.


----------



## lieperjp

This afternoon I was in doing a little bit of re-working my general catwalk lights to get a better wash  Also managed to semi-bench focus the old SC Lekolights on the catwalk, waiting for the time to do a full bench in March-April. Then I reset the board and programmed in the few basic cues for our Reader's Theatre Performance this weekend. Kinda sad - it took me weeks to get everything set for our musical but only two hours to have everything set for this show... probably would have been only one if I hadn't reworked the catwalk...


----------



## WestlakeTech

K, I'm not going to elaborate 'cause I wanna sleep, but...

we had a load-in/setup this afternoon which sucks more than usual due to the fact that for the first time ever, our "theatre space" is a gym that's been around probably since the school opened in 1969. Also doesn't help that we have to rent video equipment since our football team is still in the playoffs and we have to film both.

So all in all: seating risers, marley laying, re-arranging fullsize mirrors, setting up christmas trees, unloading a truckload off stuff, moving speakers across school, setting up a wooden backdrop many times, and plenty of other stuff.


----------



## cdub260

Today was spent trying to find my desk. It was buried under a mountain of LDI literature I've been receiving for the last month from various vendors and manufacturers. I finally found it this afternoon.

Yesterday was much more fun. I joined our shop staff at our off site storage facility to retrieve some of our old sculpture sets for use in next summer's Pageant. Four of the eight set pieces we were supposed to get, were too tall to fit in the truck. We should have rented a stake bed instead of a bobtail. So next week, the shop guys get to go get the rest of the sets while I'm on vacation. No, I'm not going anywhere. I'm just taking a week off.


----------



## cdcarter

Like every day, I met with my designers while the actors did warmups/a Meisner workshop, ran a successful rehearsal, kept my director on schedule, met with the publicity staff after rehearsal, then had a short meeting with my director about the day's happenings before heading home.


----------



## techieman33

nutcracker, need i say more


----------



## zuixro

Lets see... I ASM'ed a show, then 15 minutes later started striking lights. (and by strike, I mean remove)


----------



## WestlakeTech

... I laid down on some of the seats thinking about the time I've spent there and what precious little I've got left before graduation in May.


----------



## cdub260

Well, we had our first two days of casting call for the 2009 Pageant of the Masters for two hours on Saturday night and three hours on Sunday afternoon. We had about 800 people sign up for the show over the course of the two sessions. We expect another 400-500 on the third and final night of casting this Thursday.

In the mean time, I've spent the last couple of days working on installing our new backstage work lights.


----------



## erosing

I started a lighting revamping - 42 instruments, ION, 1x20 wing, cabling, storing the old gear, and hanging a rep plot. Oh, and trying to find somewhere to hide 50+ boxes since they took away our dumpster...someone wasn't thinking about that one.


----------



## mrtrudeau23

i was installing/building stud legs for the show i'm working on. this wouldn't be such a big deal, however, the stage is built from scratch in our studio blackbox and needs to be able to be flooded with water! it's quite a fun and exciting adventure.


----------



## theatretechguy

I was there an hour ago. January is the slow time of the season. Doing lots of cleaning/throwing stuff out. Music festivals coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lieperjp

Started getting ready for Winter Play, Musical Comedy Murders of 1940...

Oh, dear... they have to build a revolving book case and a sliding book case. This is going to get ugly. Very ugly.


----------



## rwhealey

lieperjp said:


> Started getting ready for Winter Play, Musical Comedy Murders of 1940...
> 
> Oh, dear... they have to build a revolving book case and a sliding book case. This is going to get ugly. Very ugly.



We did that. It ended up being my favorite show I've ever worked on-- the set was awesome. Revolving/sliding wasn't fun to build, but looked really, really cool once it was in place.


----------



## theatretechguy

rwhealey said:


> We did that. It ended up being my favorite show I've ever worked on-- the set was awesome. Revolving/sliding wasn't fun to build, but looked really, really cool once it was in place.



We did a production of "Clue" (the musical) and did the same thing. Things were fine until they decided they wanted the actors to enter on the revolves along with the set pieces.... (!ZOMG! the turntable broke!)


----------



## 1kfresnel

Also a slow time here before the musical season ramps up. I spent the better part of the night on the Genie pulling 2500 feet of Cat 6 cable from backstage to the booth.


----------



## ReiRei

Well... I ran our projector and sound stuff so my English class could watch a production of The Glass Menagerie. As soon as that was up and running, I wondered why the head sound tech gelled our booth lights red since they're normally blue and now much brighter. Then I took a nap next to the Sound Rack.

After that was done, I took some pictures of the theatre to include in my senior project since nobody will understand any of my technical jargon. Bleh.


----------



## DaveySimps

We installed a 30' revolve and tested it. It took a bit of tweaking before we could get the chain tensioned properly. I had a minor brain fart and ALMOST installed the wrong gear on the motor. We began to build the sorround as well. 

~Dave


----------



## Eboy87

I got drafted to help get the set for our next show out of the truck and into the theatre. In the cold. And the snow. Then spent the afternoon in the basement, digging for pipe and platforms in the storage spaces.


----------



## Spookz

I was just in the theatre doing light focus. The show is going into Tech week tomorrow, but I'm not involved- I was just there for the hang and focus.


----------



## LX23

Right now! I'm in intermission waiting for the Alberta Country Legends concert to resume. Have you ever done a show that you don't need to do anything for? I think i changed the lights 4 times in the first half... I'll see how many I need to do in the second. lol.


----------



## TheDonkey

LX23 said:


> Right now! I'm in intermission waiting for the Alberta Country Legends concert to resume. Have you ever done a show that you don't need to do anything for? I think i changed the lights 4 times in the first half... I'll see how many I need to do in the second. lol.



Been there, done that, speakers coming in to talk about stuff in schools is best.


----------



## ScottT

TheDonkey said:


> Been there, done that, speakers coming in to talk about stuff in schools is best.



Oh so true, so true. Especially since I'm the one who gets to miss class to turn the lights on then sleep the rest of the period. But I would never admit to the teachers & administrators.


----------



## TheDonkey

ScottT said:


> Oh so true, so true. Especially since I'm the one who gets to miss class to turn the lights on then sleep the rest of the period. But I would never admit to the teachers & administrators.


I have a deal that if the Speaker's getting paid for being there, so do I 

Although it usually takes a couple weeks of reminding the admin to pay the poor tech, it happens.

So, I get to skip class, catch up on homework or web design from my laptop on the school network(Remote desktop to my computer), and get paid for it too


----------



## WestlakeTech

TheDonkey said:


> I have a deal that if the Speaker's getting paid for being there, so do I
> 
> Although it usually takes a couple weeks of reminding the admin to pay the poor tech, it happens.
> 
> So, I get to skip class, catch up on homework or web design from my laptop on the school network(Remote desktop to my computer), and get paid for it too



You just gave me a glimpse of heaven... ok, so I'm not big on web design, but I'm all for doing tech stuff to miss class, even if it isn't much, let alone getting paid for it.


----------



## RichMoore

A really tough day today.

I have removed the cover from the Steinway Grand Piano and turned on the stage lights.

Next, I have a tour to give to the local Convention and Visitor's Bureau.

Then, I have a meeting with the local symphony orchestra reps for their upcoming concert on the 21st. 

Sometimes, life is just too easy.

Rich


----------



## Chris Chapman

Yesterday: 

2 Performances of "Story Theatre" for Elementary kids, grade k-3, 940 butts in seats.
Company Meeting.
Finish Tweaking a Lobby Display
Set Up Box Office PC for Evening Show
Evening Performance of "Story Theatre"
Recount Box Office.

Today:
Prep Crew Sign Up lists for February/March Concerts/Road Shows
Meet with a Client for June Facility Rental
Buy Food Props for Tour
Pick Up Truck for Tour
Load Truck for Tour
Start import of sound cues for Cabaret/Variety show for next week.
Watch "Battlestar Galactica" when I get home.

Tomorrow:
Tour of "Story Theatre" leaves at (ulp) 5:45 AM. 
Load in 7:00 AM
Perform 11:00 AM
Load Out 1:00 PM
Get home 11:00 PM (if lucky)

The beginning of a Looooong February/March Grind.


----------



## Dionysus

The Amazing Kreskin shook my hand.... or rather arm, or body...... Now I need a chiropractor again... Howard Stern was right.


----------



## TheDonkey

WestlakeTech said:


> You just gave me a glimpse of heaven... ok, so I'm not big on web design, but I'm all for doing tech stuff to miss class, even if it isn't much, let alone getting paid for it.



I asked on Friday, and turns out I can't legally be paid for teching on school hours, it's a conflict of interests pulling me out of an education to tech >.<

Still gets me out of classes and gives me time to web design though


----------



## Dionysus

I'm in the theatre RIGHT NOW, painting a 25' x 15' blue sky drop. And it's not bad, especially since I haven't really painted for years.
... Still have to paint the **** newsdesk... stupid woodgrain...
Then tomorrow I have to finish hang/focus for levelset Saturday.


----------



## ReiRei

TheDonkey said:


> I asked on Friday, and turns out I can't legally be paid for teching on school hours, it's a conflict of interests pulling me out of an education to tech >.<
> 
> Still gets me out of classes and gives me time to web design though



I've gotten paid several times for getting out of class. Makes my mom mad as hell, but the school really doesn't give us too much flak. Most of the gigs I work during the school day are school board meetings and a few things with the mayor of Ashland.

How ironic...


----------



## futurecm21

Since I am a technician, director and actor, I was last in a theatre rehearsing with the cast of our next show. Its not as exciting as allot of other stuff but hey its theatre so its all good right?


----------



## YesItWillWork

The last time I was in the theatre was dropping off a load of sound gear for our show which opens next friday, and giving a hand building and flying one of the set walls. The slightly worrying thing is that we've had our first walk-through in the threatre cancelled because they are way behind schedule with putting up the set.


----------



## icewolf08

I don't remember the last time I was not in the theatre...


----------



## cdub260

I tried to find the floor and desk in my office.

I failed.


----------



## willbb123

Right now I'm sitting in the local community theaters performance space. I designed lights for this show, but have never seen it from the house. It's gonna be nice watching a show and not having to run anything. I don't remember the last time I've done this.


----------



## bobgaggle

The last time I was in a theatre, I went to class, put in a few hours on a lathe project, started another carpentry project, troubleshot a tracked wagon that kept hopping the track, held a torch while my prof bent steel and played Mario kart. I love this place....


turns out the knife on the wagon kept jumping the track because the crew members who pull it off have no idea what theyre doing and have been lifting it up then pulling it for the past week of the show's run... it has castors for a reason


----------



## achstechdirector

Well...

The last time i was in our theatre, i completely cleaned out our shop and put everything back, moved 300 seats, did a bench focus for a speaker week after next (we are on spring break currently), went on 5 hour trip to Jackson, MS, competed in a poetry contest (Poetry Out Loud) but only made it to state finals were i placed like 5th. Oh Well. Printed 15 scripts for our church easter play, and passed out on the couch in the green room. That was a 20 hour day.

Im off for the next week, so had to get everything done.

About the pay for school hours, I get paid during school hours, it makes my parents mad that i miss class. during these usually boring programs i play solitaire on the booth computer or catch up on my second priority graduating from high school.


----------



## lieperjp

achstechdirector said:


> during these usually boring programs i play solitaire on the booth computer or catch up on my second priority graduating from high school.



Hm...

Solitaire...

Graduating...

Solitaire...

Graduating....

I think I'd pick graduating if I were you.


----------



## Grog12

Last...time lets see...oh wail I'm here. Babysitting a dance competition...on hour 11 of my 3rd 18+ hour day in a row.


----------



## avkid

I finally got back into a working theatre after a 6 month absence.
(if only for a few days)


----------



## mattbarnes84

Today running lights for a small play 10am-11:30am then 5:30pm-6:00pm dropping off gels and frames


----------



## beachcombah15

Got to the theatre at 5AM Saturday, an hour before any of those going on competition later that day. 

Focused the rest of a plot for a show in-house that I wasn't going to be there that night for because of the competition an hour and a half away. 

Opened up the doors to the boiler room/loading dock/backstage/26' Penske so we could load the set into the truck and leave by 6:30. 

Rode passenger in the truck to our competition in Brockton MA. 

Headed up the unloading of the truck and fixed one of the flats that snapped on it's way up the stairs of the building.

Loaded my show into the Express at the school and ran my lights for our competition performance at 9:30.

Loaded the set out and into the truck. Then proceeded to watch the other 5 shows that were competing that day with periodic breaks in-between.

Attended that awards ceremony and then proceeded to leave headed back to school.

Got back to school at 11, and unloaded the set into the boiler room because the concert was still going on.

Checked on the Board op and sat in the booth for the rest of the concert.

Went home around midnight and got some well needed sleep.


----------



## Kelite

sk8rsdad said:


> I rebuilt a Martin Roboscan 918, put together a couple of 50' extension cords, cut gel for an upcoming show, taught somebody how to program a step effect on an ETC Ion for a dance show that's in this weekend, painted the stage floor, and rehearsed the choreography for our upcoming production of Just So.



Wow- that's quite a day! Yours too Sam- 
I hope my wife doen't read these posts, they'll make me look LAZY!


----------



## Sayen

cdub260 said:


> I tried to find the floor and desk in my office.
> 
> I failed.


If someone gives you flak over not having a visible desk, suggest they pull out the chair, lie on the floor, and look up. The bottom of my desk is clearly visible. That counts, right?

The top appears to be a firm foundation for gels, lost tools, old plots, and anything I haven't filed properly since...last year.


----------



## misterm

Saturday, arrived at the theatre at 9 AM with donuts for my student crew and left around 9 PM with an empty box and a sense of accomplishment. Not my longest day, certainly, but the longest in last 2 years. Got a good 4 hours without students contantly calling my name so that was worth staying late.


----------



## spiwak2005

Saturday: 8am - setup and pre-focus lights, 3pm - load-in National Acrobats of China truck, 5pm - got out of the Acrobats way and let them do whatever it is they do for rigging (scary!), 6:30pm - final focus and light cue programming, 8pm - show, 10pm - watched the fastest and most effecient load-out I've ever seen. The Acrobats wouldn't let our local crew touch anything and they had their tractor trailer packed and off the loading dock in 20 minutes!


----------



## kiwitechgirl

Spent the last two days packing in the New Zealand premiere of _Miss Saigon_ which opens in just under a fortnight! The helicopter will be operational tomorrow and the giant American flag has had its 1014 lightbulbs put in it - bring on the technical rehearsals!


----------



## Thefoxygranpa

Lasst time for me was last week with a local Battle of the Bands in the school theater, but things like that pay off when you get free tickets to your highschool senior prom  .


----------



## Hughesie

Footer said:


> Same thing I do every day... kept the kids from burning the place down and made sure they left with all the appendages they showed up with.



You sound like a venue tech i used to work with at a school.


----------



## Hughesie

kiwitechgirl said:


> Spent the last two days packing in the New Zealand premiere of _Miss Saigon_ which opens in just under a fortnight! The helicopter will be operational tomorrow and the giant American flag has had its 1014 lightbulbs put in it - bring on the technical rehearsals!


 ahahah Miss Saigon's last stop before heading sheep side was Melbourne, and i remember them bitching about something to do with set frailty issues


----------



## willbb123

Just got out of meetings this morning. Have to be back in 2 hours to load in a large concert which I am designing/running.


----------



## cdub260

I dismantled our 40 ft. wide roll drop and cut it up into fire wood.

It's been a good day.


----------



## cprted

The Doodlebops ... need I say more?


----------



## jeffmoss26

Today for lighting and sound class 
Got to see how to do focus and beam palettes for our moving lights on the Ion console.


----------



## tech2000

LX23 said:


> Have you ever done a show that you don't need to do anything for?



I love those shows!


----------



## willbb123

tech2000 said:


> I love those shows!



I have alot of those concerts. I've gotten sick of just sitting through shows, so for some of them I use the simple shows to try out new things.

We rent out the theater and there aways has to be one production staff member in the theater at all times. Its really strange to watch a show in our space and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## WestlakeTech

The last time I was in the theater... 

that was this past Saturday. 8am-1:30pm Yeah, five-and-a-half hours!... and I maybe did 5 minutes worth of work. Makes it worth getting up the same time as a regular schoolday... except not.


----------



## Prodigy

welll

last time i was in a theatre and no one was around

i rebuilt a 12 Mac2k performance and replaced servos, motors, colors, cmy, and lenses

i also decided well why not rebuild the audio system

this consisted of 4 nexo geo T line arrays with 12 Cabs each side
Midas XL8
Crown I-Tech power amps
Delays and all the other bits and pieces controllers, etc etc

after that i thought well what do i do now, so went round and hung a hamock on 2 of the fly bars raised it up a little padlocked the flys so the other techs couldnt put me to the top of the fly tower and fell asleep


----------



## ReiRei

I'm in the theatre right now... chilling with my buddies... and thinking about cupcakes.

Waiting for the the light call to start.


----------



## Eboy87

I recorded a performance of a singer and pianist at our concert hall. Hope those count. A pic:




Unfortunately, now that I've gone back and listened to the recording, I think we had the stereo mics patched backwards


----------



## lightingflies

i spent like 4.5 hours paint our flats that i have to bring in and out on the flies and i did electrics which is something else i do other than being the fly operator haha i just yelled at the pit for walking under my moving flats today it was fun and before that we ran the second act of our school musical which its quite fun to listen to


----------



## misterm

I was focusing some lights for an upcoming chorus concert and doing some clean-up after our recent production of "Little Shop" which we dont load out till Saturday.


----------



## Brandofhawk

Tonight I did both Sound and Lights for Oliver.
Then struck the board, and the mics... all twenty four of them. 
As well as struck the lighting board...
and got ready to take them back to our high school. (the show was the middle schools.)
its quite fun to run both lights and sound. 
>.>

sometimes i question why I am involved with my drama department... then I think to myself... well the reason i'm stuck doing both is because there IS no one else. 
Hopefully she will increase my pay. (unlikely...)


----------



## Dionysus

Three words, one headeache....

Cue to Cue


----------



## cdub260

Today on my way in to the Pageant I stopped at Home Despot to pick up 160 ft. of 1 in. EMT conduit and miscellaneous other electrical parts in order to start the electrical runs for our new motorized roll drop. I have to do two separate conduit runs for power and control because I'm dealing with two different voltages, 120 volts and 24 volts respectively. Now, 1 in. conduit is actually considerably larger than I need for this installation (1/2 in. would meet code for the number of conductors I'm running.), but there is a very good chance that we're going to purchase a second motorized drop next year and I only want to have to run the conduit once, besides, you can never have too much conduit space.

I love projects like this. They provide a fun challenge by allowing me to exercise my hard electrical skills, plus there is a real sense of accomplishment that comes with knowing that something I installed will still be there 20 years from now.


----------



## Tex

Footer said:


> Same thing I do every day... kept the kids from burning the place down and made sure they left with all the appendages they showed up with.


I feel your pain...
We legged up a couple of step units then tested and repaired some old fresnels.


----------



## Dionysus

Auditions... Fun, fun, first time SMing in like 4 or 5 years lol.
This could be interesting.


----------



## Fred

Last rehearsal before 1st full run through of Hamlet. PSM for community theatre. mmm...PSM cat hearding...


----------



## Jinglish

Messed around with one of my RoboScans and discovered that my Innovator 24/48 managed to rewrite its soft patching over the summer, so now I have to fix that manually before we get any work done. I'm _sooooo_ excited about that.

Note to self: tell director and development department that we need a new board more than anything else (besides a few more Source Fours).


----------



## PeytonJr

ScottT said:


> Oh so true, so true. Especially since I'm the one who gets to miss class to turn the lights on then sleep the rest of the period. But I would never admit to the teachers & administrators.




they have a person who is some facilities manager do that at my school. Although, most assemblies and stuff are in the gym not theatre.
But one of the annual shows is in the middle of the day, since it is catered towards school children.

Sometimes I wonder why I can't just stay in the theatre all day making everything perfect. And besides, it's not like I'd be wasting my time doing things unrelated to my education. 


> In the first place God made idiots. This was for practice. Then He made school boards. -Twain


----------



## Soxred93

PeytonJr said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I can't just stay in the theatre all day making everything perfect.



I spend maybe half an hour a day in the theater, making stuff perfect. That way, I always have something to do every day. If I spent the whole day in there, I'd be done within a week.


----------



## PeytonJr

Soxred93 said:


> I spend maybe half an hour a day in the theater, making stuff perfect. That way, I always have something to do every day. If I spent the whole day in there, I'd be done within a week.



Your statement is quite valid. However, by making things perfect I meant
making things
making them perfect
fixing stuff
demystifying many of our new devices
coordinating this one concept I have with a friend (who is really into music) of a whole concert thing that goes beyond the typical orchestra performance
finishing installing our approximately 100 LED house wall washes (these are pretty much just a gimmick and not really useful - they're wired in groups not individually - so individual control (and chases) is out of the question)
filling out college apps
and repeating the first two items

aaaaanyway - last time I was there I was running some loooooooooonnnnngggggggg gospel service during one of the hottest weeks our region has seen (metal roof and no AC)


----------



## littleowl

Earlier today for the play the Matchmaker I made two platforms, and helped the tech director put in the siding for an opening in the wall and reinforcing that.


----------



## MarshallPope

Ehh, why not. This is as good a 150th post as anything...


I was in the theatre almost the entire day today. Our Seussical production opens in 5 days, and this was the major tech day. This morning was Act I tech, and this afternoon was Act II. Tonight was set work. I helped make green eggs and ham, helped drag a 50' painted/sculpted clover field drop down the street in it's move from the smaller theatre where it was painted to the PAC where the show is, and painted in Whoville and the Jungle of Nool (as well as giving myself a decent coat of paint in the process).

It was a long day. And we go again tomorrow. I should go to bed.


----------



## ptero

*Re: Last time you were in the theatre...*

Was last at the theatre Friday afternoon. Saw a designer's run, had a production meeting, and spread pins on a cooking plug before evening performance of the current show. 

I've been holed up at home since, developing this next lighting design. Hang is Monday evening.


----------



## DuckJordan

4/10/10 - Focused lights, messed around with blank white masks, tried to figure out how to put a switch on that dang intercom system... also traced conduit through two dressing rooms and a hallway.


----------



## zuixro

Tested some wireless mics, tried to get the booth speakers working again (hasn't worked right since a rental a few weeks ago), helped fly a 400lb wooden "MONTY" sign (for "The Full Monty") which may have been the most terrifying thing I've ever done, photocopied a script, marked said script for mics, then went home.


----------



## Studio

4/9/10- Battle of the Bands. 4 tv's on a cart, no strap, wheelchair ramp 20 min you get the idea. x2


----------



## masterelectrician2112

Today: Drama Board meeting and designing lights for a small student production.

Tomorrow and Wednesday: Talent show auditions. I am one of the evaluators so I somehow have to help take 60-80 acts down to 15-20. This should be fun!


----------



## avkid

Last night, cleaning the auditorium after realizing the cast had a messy lunch the day before.
(good production companies do carpets)


----------



## gcpsoundlight

Work Experience at the Maj. Nice fun!


----------



## shiben

Crawled in during a performance underneath the seating bank to fix a malfunctioning G300. The malfunction: the ASM forgot to turn it on. Then went to a talkback and ACTF response. They liked my work.


----------



## Dionysus

As our current production is taking place in a "found space" I've been out of the theatre alot lately. However the last time I was in I was waiting around for our annual fire/safety inspection. The guys were late, then I had to wait around for them to finish.
Was there from 8:15 to 12:00 for them... All the while with other stuff to do at the other space, and absolutely nothing to do in the theatre proper.

Then they proceeded to fail our sprinkler system due to the original installation (done like 30 years ago) not meeting code. Joy.


----------



## MarshallPope

This is kind of an interesting one...

Last time I was in the theatre was a trip to the roof of the fly tower to watch the space station fly over. Our TD is a NASA-aholic so we will take little "field trips" up there from time to time. Time before last, the shuttle had just undocked from the ISS, so we were able to see the ISS fly past followed closely by the shuttle.


----------



## edmedmoped

Theatre: Did a rig check, had some lunch, did a rig check, did a matinée, had some dinner, did an evening show, closed show.

School: Ran a Battle of the Bands show and walked home with a box of 12 Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Kelite

edmedmoped said:


> and walked home with a box of 12 Krispy Kreme doughnuts




...looking for an all night sugar buzz are we?


----------



## shiben

edmedmoped said:


> Theatre: Did a rig check, had some lunch, did a rig check, did a matinée, had some dinner, did an evening show, closed show.
> 
> School: Ran a Battle of the Bands show and walked home with a box of 12 Krispy Kreme doughnuts




Kelite said:


> ...looking for an all night sugar buzz are we?



Thats weaksauce, in terms of doughnuts. Last time I was at the krispy kreme at night, I might have gotten like 15-20 boxes  (hooray for being a poor college student?)

Then they started locking their dumpster. Hosers. The local chip mfg. does too. Its like impossible to get any waste food anymore.


----------

